# Lower fuel prices on the quays in Dublin!



## vandriver (23 May 2008)

The petrol station on the quays in dublin has lowered its prices by 55c a litre for unleaded and 46c for diesel !(not typos)


----------



## demoivre (23 May 2008)

*Re: Lower fuel on the quays!*



vandriver said:


> The petrol station on the quays in dublin has lowered its prices by 55c a litre for unleaded and 46c for diesel !(not typos)



Did they not start from a very high base though - what are their adjusted prices?.


----------



## vandriver (23 May 2008)

125/134 about the cheapest around


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

*Re: Lower fuel on the quays!*



demoivre said:


> Did they not start from a very high base though - what are their adjusted prices?.


Try www.pumps.ie perhaps? I believe that you are correct though - they were by far one of the most expensive sources of fuel up to recently. There was a recent thread which mentioned this.


----------



## vandriver (23 May 2008)

Until yesterday they were 179.9 for both fuels.That's why this van driver drove on by.


----------



## Luckycharm (23 May 2008)

I wonder if they are feeling the pinch from the new Topaz garage down in the Docks as they used to be the first petrol station that anyone coming off the boats would come across if they were heading towards the M50!!


----------



## peelaaa (23 May 2008)

That  petrol station used to be the cheapest in dublin about 7 years ago. My father in law always filled up there. A few years ago it became the most expensive. Very odd....


----------



## rmelly (24 May 2008)

I think I read somewhere that the franchisee was to be bought out or the supply contract not being renewed as the prices charged were a major embarassment to the fuel supplier - may now be under new management?


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2008)

Didn't _Statoil _or some other fuel supplier/company recently change hands or merge or something? Would that be relevant? Apologies for the total vagueness!


----------



## askalot (24 May 2008)

Something had to give!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest120 (24 May 2008)

Why are petrol prices still getting threads?

Do you all shop around for bread, milk, etc..,

The best petrol savings are to be found on the accelerator.


----------



## ubiquitous (24 May 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> The best petrol savings are to be found on the accelerator.



...or the ignition


----------



## gebbel (24 May 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Why are petrol prices still getting threads?



Because the price increases have been astronomical recently and are projected to rise even higher? Fair content for new threads to me anyway.


----------



## Guest120 (24 May 2008)

gebbel said:


> Because the price increases have been astronomical recently and are projected to rise even higher? Fair content for new threads to me anyway.


A thread on how to drive with a little less lead in your right foot would be more productive than threads rabbiting on about the latest prices.

I wish askaboutmoney didn't allow threads covering speculation on petrol prices


----------



## gebbel (24 May 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> I wish askaboutmoney didn't allow threads covering speculation on petrol prices



It's not speculation...it concerns factual prices!


----------



## Guest120 (24 May 2008)

gebbel said:


> It's not speculation...it concerns factual prices!


My comment was a general one.


----------



## rmelly (24 May 2008)

askalot said:


> Something had to give!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Thats it - thanks, wasn't sure which supplier but thought it was probably Topaz or it's predecessors.


----------



## wexcar (26 May 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Why are petrol prices still getting threads?
> 
> Do you all shop around for bread, milk, etc..,
> 
> The best petrol savings are to be found on the accelerator.


 
In fairness you buy one litre of milk or one loaf of bread every few days whereas you might buy 60 litres of fuel so a 10cent saving actually equates to €6 per fill. Nearly a couple of extra 'pints' of beer for your Friday night!


----------



## ubiquitous (26 May 2008)

wexcar said:


> In fairness you buy one litre of milk or one loaf of bread every few days whereas you might buy 60 litres of fuel so a 10cent saving actually equates to €6 per fill.


I would still reckon that most people normally spend a lot more on food (including both eating in and eating out) than do they do on petrol. They don't appear to be in the least price-sensitive when it comes to food. More shopping is done in Spar & Centra than in Aldi or Lidl.


----------



## wexcar (26 May 2008)

Very true, but without going off topic one could argue that the quality of food in certain shops is better than other with lower prices (and I'm not saying it is but just making the point) but in general petrol and diesel are the same no matter where you buy - I know there are some who would argue this is also not quite true but in general, and if not this doesn't explain the difference in price.


----------



## Luckycharm (26 May 2008)

rmelly said:


> Thats it - thanks, wasn't sure which supplier but thought it was probably Topaz or it's predecessors.


 
Topaz bought Shell and Statoil I believe and are changing the canopys on most of the stations.


----------



## Smart_Saver (20 Jun 2008)

Hi
I had a look at the website http://www.pumps.ie/ and it seems to have some good bargains compared to what people might have to pay elsewhere for filling the tank. e.g. living in Galway you pay 1.35 per litre as opposed to living in sligo where you get it for 12 cents per litre cheaper. seems to me it makes sense to know these options if you are thinking of heading off with the family in the car for a trip. Does anyone else still acccess this? or is it out of date now?


----------



## theknocker (24 Jun 2008)

We are hitting EUR1.35.09 a litre in some areas now, soon we will be 
> faced with paying EUR1.50 a litre. Have a look at this good idea:
> >
> > This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the 'don't buy petrol on a
certain 
> day campaign that was going around last April or May! The oil 
> companies just laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't continue 
> to hurt ourselves by refusing to buy petrol. It was

> more
> of an inconvenience to us than it was a problem for them. BUT, 
> whoeverthought of this idea, has come up with a plan that can really 
> work.
> >
> Please read it and join in!
> >
> Now that the oil companies and the OPEC nations have conditioned us to 
> think that the cost of a litre is unavoidable and therefore OK, we 
> need to take aggressive action to teach them that BUYERS control the 
> market place not sellers. With the price of petrol going up more each 
> day, we consumers need to take action. The only way we are going to 
> see the price of petrol come down is if we hit someone in the pocket 
> by not purchasing their Petrol! And we can do that WITHOUT hurting 
> ourselves. Here's the idea:
> >
> For the rest of this year DON'T purchase ANY petrol from the two 
> biggest oil companies (which now are one) ESSO and BP.
> >
> If they are not selling any petrol, they will be inclined to reduce 
> their prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies will 
> have to follow suit. But to have an impact we need to reach literally 
> millions of Esso and BP petrol buyers. It's really simple
to 
> do!!
> >
> Now, don't wimp out at this point... keep reading and I'll explain how 
> simple it is to reach millions of people!!
> >
> I am sending this note to a lot of people. If each of you send it to 
> at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300)... and those 300 send it to at least 
> ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) ... and so on, by the time the message 
> reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over 
> THREE MILLION consumers! If those three million get excited and pass 
> this on to ten friends each, then 30 million people will have been 
> contacted! If it goes one level further, you guessed it...
> >..
> >
> THREE HUNDRED MILLION PEOPLE!!!
> >
> Again, all You have to do is send this to 10 people and not buy at 
> ESSO/BP. How long would all that take? If each of us sends this email 
> out to ten more people within one day of receipt, all 300 MILLION 
> people could conceivably be contacted within the next 8days!!!
> Acting together we can make a difference If this makes sense to you, 
> please pass this message on.
> >
> PLEASE HOLD OUT UNTIL THEY LOWER THEIR PRICES!
> >
> It's easy to make this happen. Just forward this email, and buy your 
> petrol at Shell, Asda, Tesco, Statoil, Elf etc. i.e.
> Boycott BP


----------



## Guest120 (24 Jun 2008)

What a load of rubbish to be honest. That mail is just another form of spam.

People would save a fortune each year in petrol costs if they learned how to drive in a more controlled manner. Drivers should be more concerned with this than pointless campaigns.


----------



## rmelly (24 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> What a load of rubbish to be honest. That mail is just another form or spam.
> 
> People would save a fortune each year in petrol costs if they learned how to drive in a more controlled manner. Drivers should be more concerned with this than pointless campaigns.


 
Previous thread on this:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=626017


----------

